# Air bubbles in Orgalutran injections - advice please



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Am looking for some advice. I started my Orgalutran injections today. The jab itself was fine, but all of my Orgalutran syringes have large air bubbles in them, around 1/4 to 1/3 of the syringe. I tried to get rid of the bubble this morning but am worried I ended up losing some of the solution. There have been some small bubbles in my Gonal F pens which I haven't worried about, but these are worryingly large.
Has anyone else had this problem with Orgalutran syringes?
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi Anna I had orgalutron on my first cycle an the nurse said to leave the bubbles in the injection as they are meant to be there....good luck with ur cycle xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I used clexane and it says that the bubbles are there to force the liquid all the way in to reduce bruising, so if is sub-cutaneous then I would guess this is the reason


----------



## AnnaC3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Many thanks *bundles* and *lillieb87* for your replies. I just phoned the clinic and they said to try to get rid of the bubble, although I can see lots of people saying the same thing as you online. It's so confusing. The Orgalutran instructions helpfully don't mention air bubbles at all  xx


----------

